# Trade Deadline Thread



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Consider this the home for trade deadline rumors and discussion.

Pictures of the cobweb-covered phone also go here. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699228882466045954

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699297315664871424


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I sort of feel like maybe the Bulls should be sellers in a market heavy on buyers, but I doubt they do something that takes them out of the playoff picture (if even only for a year). Could probably get a pretty nice return on Gasol before he hits free agency as a 36-year-old.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I expect us to do nothing, so anything that does happen would be a pleasant surprise.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> I expect us to do nothing, so anything that does happen would be a pleasant surprise.


Yeah, I don't think the relative silence of the rumor mill is a particularly good sign.

I'd be working on a Blake Griffin deal like crazy, though obviously there will be many suitors.

A lack of activity is going to put me into a pretty solid Bulls malaise. There just isn't much reason to watch the team closely as currently constructed.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> A lack of activity is going to put me into a pretty solid Bulls malaise. There just isn't much reason to watch the team closely as currently constructed.


I've been in this state somewhat perpetually since the first Rose injury. I usually come out of it for stretches as the team has a knack for looking as good as they're capable of doing, culminating in me getting my hopes up come playoff time only to have them dashed.

A strong second half would likely lead to the same result this year. Of course, I do have the Cubs to look forward to as well, so it's less imperative that the Bulls sustain my sports fandom on their own.


----------



## K4E (Jun 29, 2015)

This roster almost knocked the Cavs out of the playoffs last season. The Cavs swept the #1 team in the Hawks and took 2 games from the Warriors in the Finals.

If properly coached / motivated this team can do some damage. We saw it with our own eyes last season, during a year where the team supposedly was "lost." That seems like bunk now, since we see what "losing a team" really looks like.

Anyway, elite coaches don't grow on trees, but a coaching change and a "win now" move could certainly get the team back to where it was last season. A talent upgrade would get it even further.

Its the same roster as last season. We have two present day all-stars in Gasol and Butler. 

The thing is, I can't see it happening with this current coach. Its totally unrealistic to expect the org to fire him though. And its not really fair to Hoiberg, its just that he isn't Thibs.

If Hoiberg stays around and a talent upgrade move can't be made, they should probably dump Gasol for the best possible pick / young asset return, dump Rose (if that's even possible) and tell Jimmy to take 2 months to get better from his knee. Time to tank. Maybe the Bulls get a good lotto pick, the Kings pick and some FA space and actually land one. Then its a crap shoot for a superstar with those assets.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

K4E said:


> This roster almost knocked the Cavs out of the playoffs last season. The Cavs swept the #1 team in the Hawks and took 2 games from the Warriors in the Finals.
> 
> If properly coached / motivated this team can do some damage. We saw it with our own eyes last season, during a year where the team supposedly was "lost." That seems like bunk now, since we see what "losing a team" really looks like.
> 
> ...



Please let this thread be for trade discussion.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Yeah, I don't think they're firing Hoiberg any time soon, probably not worth getting your hopes up.

This is largely the same roster, but with Noah out, Butler out, Gasol older, etc...

I'd like us to do something but as KJ said, it would be a pleasant surprise more than anything - my expectations are low.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Blake Griffin would be exciting, I just don't think we have the pieces to get a deal like that done. Rumor is the Clips wanted Faried, Gallinari, Barton and Jurkic from the Nuggets


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Jokic, not Jurkic


----------



## K4E (Jun 29, 2015)

Dornado said:


> This is largely the same roster, but with Noah out, Butler out, Gasol older, etc...


Right, but Gasol is basically as productive this season as last. I think I saw him playing in the all-star game yesterday.  

And Butler is another year better.

Noah is out, but Noah wasn't playing very well last season.

But, if you are right and its considerably worse, it very well may be time to blow it up / tank.

If we're talking trade, first you have to determine what kind of trade you want to make.

If this team doesn't have the horses and we don't think Hoiberg can rally the troops this season, its time to blow it up and get as many lotto picks or young assets as possible, the higher the better.

If you are talking about getting Blake Griffin, then you are thinking that Gasol and Butler are basically around the same as last season and this base of talent is worth adding to for a "win now" move. Otherwise, what's the point of going after Blake Griffin?

EDIT: I guess Butler and Griffin can be a solid core to build around for the next 2-3 seasons, if he could be had for anything other than Butler. That would be worth exploring. Anything but Butler for Griffin?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

WSCR's scoreboard update mentioned that we might be pursuing Boogie Cousins... I wonder what the hypothetical price tag would be


----------



## K4E (Jun 29, 2015)

Dornado said:


> WSCR's scoreboard update mentioned that we might be pursuing Boogie Cousins... I wonder what the hypothetical price tag would be


Anything but Butler would be OK with me.

Butler / Boogie would be a nice duo to build around.

Hoiberg would have to get his coaching big boy pants on in a hurry though.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

K4E said:


> Anything but Butler would be OK with me.
> 
> Butler / Boogie would be a nice duo to build around.
> 
> Hoiberg would have to get his coaching big boy pants on in a hurry though.


I'm all for Boogie, but you put your finger right on it. Can Fred handle him if he doesn't even control Jimmy's minutes?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Dornado said:


> WSCR's scoreboard update mentioned that we might be pursuing Boogie Cousins... I wonder what the hypothetical price tag would be


Supposedly there is FO pressure to secure the 8th seed in Sacto, which could cause them to make a rash decision.

Pau + Bulls 1st + Sacto pick back to them + ?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699718601444630530


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> The Chicago Bulls are aggressively shopping All-Star forward Pau Gasol, league sources told The Vertical.
> 
> Gasol, 35, can opt out of his contract this summer and become an unrestricted free agent, and Bulls general manager Gar Forman seems determined to move him before Thursday's trade deadline *with the hope of bringing back value*.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nba-tr...oser-toward-channing-frye-deal-023959300.html


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/700020825173422081
Note the distinction there. Woj reports the Bullls hope to bring back value. KC reports it's likeliest to be done to get out of the tax (and presumably, to some extent, tank).

Woj has a history of not being very plugged in to the Bulls' FO, and KC the opposite, so sadly I'm going to believe a salary dump is the most likely scenario.

If this season is a wash and you can get a pick, though, then fine, I guess.

This is certainly at odds with the prior report that the Bulls wanted to bring Pau back on a big salary, so there's some relief in that sense.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/700027835411361792
Oh?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

You better hope and pray that they are actively shopping him. What kind of dog and pony show is running the front office if this isn't the case?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

the bulls history says they trade gasol , get under the tax pick up an asset or 2.

I would love to see something along the lines of trading gasol for Stephenson who are looking for a big so they can sit Jordan at the end of games...the bulls get a reasonably young wing who is a playmaker, play defense and make an open shot.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Woj: Gasol/Snell to Kings is in discussion Feb 17*



> Kosta Koufos, Ben McLemore and "a lowering of the lottery protections on the 2016 first-round pick that Sacramento owes the Bulls."


http://www.csnchicago.com/bulls/report-bulls-discussing-pau-gasol-trade-kings


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Woj: Gasol/Snell to Kings is in discussion Feb 17*

I'd be all over this Sacramento deal if Sacramento would accept.

You get McLemore, who is slightly better than Snell now and with some upside. It's a low-risk lottery ticket asset. You get Koufos, who is a solid backup to potential spot-starting C, which the Bulls would need particularly if Pau goes. The defense gets better immediately. You also then improve the current pick that will probably not materialize and would turn into less valuable 2nd rounders into a 1st rounder. All for a 2-month rental of a guy who said he was likely to opt out and who is not part of the long-term plan. Oh, and Snell, if that's relevant.

What's not to like?


----------



## K4E (Jun 29, 2015)

If its Koufus / McLemore for Snell / Gasol and some alteration of the Kings pick.

* Interesting to see the Bulls adding salary for this season. That's not usual since I think they would pay more tax. (assuming hoopshype is right)
* Its a long term investment in Koufus. He's under contract until 17/18 with a player option for 18/19. (assuming hoopshype is right)
* McLemore looks like a bad NBA basketball player to this point. He's cheap and gone though if needed at the end of next season. Koufus looks like he can play.
* Gasol is going to walk anyway and it doesn't look like Snell will be an impact NBA player, at least not on this team. He is cheap though and I still think shows potential to be a D and 3 guy in the right spot.

The Sacto pick rules changing is interesting. At first it seems like a nice deal. Kings are slotted at #9 now so the Bulls would not get that pick as it stands, depending on lotto balls of course. After this trade they would get it. Making it, what, top 3 protected would increase the odds of the Bulls getting the pick this season. 

But, giving the Kings Gasol would likely make them a better team, causing them to win more games and giving them fewer lotto balls / perhaps making the playoffs. Giving them Gasol probably devalues the Sacto pick, assuming the Sacto team improves with him. So that's not good. If that's the case, we're giving ourselves a poorer pick and basically making a long term / not cheap investment in Koufus.

Koufus is due to make 7.7 / 8.1 / 8.4 and 8.7 on the player option.

Kind of an anti-Bulls move. Pay more tax, decrease financial flexibility. Maybe they like Koufus a lot?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

K4E said:


> If its Koufus / McLemore for Snell / Gasol and some alteration of the Kings pick.
> 
> * Interesting to see the Bulls adding salary for this season. That's not usual since I think they would pay more tax. (assuming hoopshype is right)
> * Its a long term investment in Koufus. He's under contract until 17/18 with a player option for 18/19. (assuming hoopshype is right)
> ...



Re: the "poorer pick" concept, while that's true, I think the first goal has to be just to get the pick at all. If Pau helps them and the pick goes down to #15 , while that's obviously not as good as #9 , it's massively better to get the 15th pick than having the pick fall into the protection layer and potentially just getting stuck with 2nd rounders in the future.

And hey, don't forget they'd be getting Snell, which probably keeps them in the lottery!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

EDIT: Wrong thread.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

So now I'm seeing chatter that the Kings aren't playing ball on the pick protection aspect of the potential trade, which is basically the point of doing the trade. Sigh.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Hinrich to the Hawks for a 2nd round pick.

Salary dump.

Sigh.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Kirk Hinrich to the Hawks for a second rounds! Bold move by a progressive front office that is on the cutting edge of innovation. 2016 Champs!


----------



## K4E (Jun 29, 2015)

It would be funny if I didn't care. Its still kind of gallows humor funny.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

K4E said:


> It would be funny if I didn't care. Its still kind of gallows humor funny.


It is indeed gallows humor funny.

I'm fine with the move itself, but this team needs something a lot more dramatic.

So now we monitor the buyout market I guess. Yippee.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Well that sucked Dump Kirk to save money. 

Some changes need to be made with the front office this summer and this comes from soneone that is usually defending them. Enough. 

Age, injuries, and not the players Fred needs to run his offense. 

We may not make the playoffs.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I'm expecting Yodurk to come on here any minute to defend Garpax. 

Just kidding. 

Seriously, these ass-clowns need to speak to the media today and explain why they continue to only make salary dump trades.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

From KC Johnson

"In interview with the Tribune, Bulls GM Gar Forman confirms team will try to re-sign Pau Gasol this summer."

Ladies and gentlemen, your Chicago Bulls front office!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> Well that sucked Dump Kirk to save money.
> 
> Some changes need to be made with the front office this summer and this comes from soneone that is usually defending them. Enough.
> 
> ...



KC is reporting the Bulls have also acquired Justin Holiday in the deal.

The deal is fine. There's nothing wrong with the deal. Dumping old, brittle Kirk for a 2nd rounder and a backup wing who might be able to take Snell's minutes is A-OK with me.

The issue is that this was the only deal. That hurts.


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> KC is reporting the Bulls have also acquired Justin Holiday in the deal.
> 
> The deal is fine. There's nothing wrong with the deal. Dumping old, brittle Kirk for a 2nd rounder and a backup wing who might be able to take Snell's minutes is A-OK with me.
> 
> The issue is that this was the only deal. That hurts.


I completely agree, although I have not seen confirmation on the Justin Holiday.


----------

